# anyone use a Hobart 140 handler?



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

i bought the 140 after selling my miller matic 250. I have not found a down side to it yet. 1/4" is about it's max it will weld good and you can buy flux core wire so you dont have to run gas if you dont want to. love mine for little hobby jobs!!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I use a Harbor Freight welder, I was sceptical at first but It works awesome and you can put gas on it if you buy a bottle and regulator, Its 240v, not trying to talk you into it, Hobart's are supposed to be the best, just sharing my experience in case you want to save a hundred or so. I actually got the welder and a 3 year no questions ask replacement plan for like 250.ish.

http://www.harborfreight.com/110-amp-220-volt-flux-and-mig-welder-94164.html


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I got the Harbor Freight 120v flux core welder $120, I've welded many, many projects including stuff here on DIY. Works great. I would like to get an Oxy-Acetelene setup, a lot cleaner weld, but 3 times the price.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I would just get the cheap Harbor Freight one.their easy to use and you can just get the warranty if it has issues you get it replaced no problem.The 140 is an awesome welder and I would say get it if you were going to use it ALOT.


----------



## 500GT (Jul 24, 2009)

I love mine runs good dose everything I could ask it to.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

good welder skip the bottle and go flux core less hassle.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like mine. I use argon and it makes a nicer weld. The flux core will weld a little thicker metal. Check out the forum on the Hobart website. I would definately go with the 140.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, Ive been told BY EVERYONE I know who's done any amount of welding(some 35 years plus) who said to steer clear of the HF welders. especially to learn with. I dont mind spending the coin on one if its good quality and I can grow into.

Yeah, I will most likely do mostly flux core stuff, but I dont want to limit my options. The main reason I even consider getting one with gas hook up is because I do eventually plan on welding body panels on trucks/cars..ect. less clean up.

I asked my buddy about this welder actually. just got off the phone with him. he hadnt used one, but he said there one of the better ones(of course not a miller or lincoln) but he said it will keep up just fine! 

I have access to a stick welder, so if I need to weld something thick thats no problem. I am wanting this to piddle fart around the house with. build a reciever hitch for my car, and then build a cargo hauler for it, then a deer cart, maybe a small utility trailer..ect haha I already got a ton of projects in my head! 

I was just curious if anyone had any trouble. I read reviews on northern tool and TSC and it seems to get good reviews...just kinda wanted to hear the bad ones too! lol 

BTW- anyone know of a good DVD set on how to weld, maybe a book or two? I aint got the time/cash to go to school for it, but I learn FAST!


----------



## iamscubasteve (Nov 29, 2011)

I own a hobart handler 140 and love it. no issues whatsoever.


----------



## SeeMont (Jan 18, 2011)

Old welder saying, " buy them by the pound" you get what you paid for. For small jobs, the HF welder is okay, I burned one out in an afternoon. Look at Duty Cycle, the Percentage of time you can weld. HF 10% Weld one minute rest 9 minutes. Hobart is I believe a 30% welder. If you are going to try to weld to see what it is like, Buy the HF, try it, weld with it. If it is something you like, take it back and buy the Hobart. As far as gas, If welding outside or with air movement or dirty material flux core is better. Gas best inside. Gas, No flux coating and less smoke, cleaner welds. Best advise is to ask a lot of questions and practice, practice and practice. A bad weld can hurt someone. If you are looking at Oxy / Acy, be very careful, these welders can kill in a hurry if you don't know what you are doing. Welding is dirty, hot, scary but also fun.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

codykrr said:


> he said there one of the better ones(of course not a miller or lincoln) but he said it will keep up just fine!


FYI...hobart is made by miller


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

SeeMont said:


> Old welder saying, " buy them by the pound" you get what you paid for. For small jobs, the HF welder is okay, I burned one out in an afternoon. Look at Duty Cycle, the Percentage of time you can weld. HF 10% Weld one minute rest 9 minutes. Hobart is I believe a 30% welder. If you are going to try to weld to see what it is like, ....


SeeMont is right, Duty Cycle is a big deal. It seems to be one of the main reasons for difference in the price of various welders. If you are only welding 1 minute out of 10, the cheap HF units are ok. But if you find those delays frustrating, get one with a better duty cycle. In either case, but sure the welder will turn itself off before burning out.

Usually, a hobby welder is usually not welding for long periods of time and the short duty cycle might not be an issue. It's difficult for someone who has never welded to predict this. Just keep this in mind when you are shopping.

JMHO
Allen


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Its a good little welder, I have had one for a while. I just sold it because I ended up coming across a good deal on a Hobart Ironman 230 new for $1400 so I grabbed it up. I used the handler 140 and now the Ironman for farm equipment repair, misc side projects and building bbq pits. I needed a larger welder that had a better duty cycle for long runs, the Handler will do great but if you find yourself liking welding I see you upgrading down the road. I have had zero issues with both welders. I ran both gas/solid wire and flux core wire in the HH140 and made a nice bead either way. 

I personally feel that 1/4 is a little thick for it, but if you bevel and get a good root pass in it will do 1/4 just fine. I would realistically expect it to do 3/16" in a single pass. It will handle everything you throw at it and keep working great.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

I haven't used the 140, but do run a 155 which is an older 220v machine for over 10 years and have never had any problems with it, and it was a used machine when I got it.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Have used an Eastwood welder for 2 years now ---- has been flawless -------can not beat the quality of the machine or it welds ---- look at the 175 amp model if you may want to welder hevier material ---- it is always better to buy a bigger welder than smaller ---- lack of power will cause a weld failure ---- go mig ( with gas ) much nicer looking welds ----- here is a link

http://www.eastwood.com/mig-welders-175-amp-mig-welder-w-spool-gun.html


----------



## hauser (Aug 13, 2008)

i have a hobart 120 mig welder, its over 20 years old and still going strong. i would forget using the flux core wire, unless you plan on using it outside in the wind. flux core spatters to much and you have to clean up your weld with a grinder. 

the hobart or miller migs that run off of 120v will serve the average home garage well. just make sure that what ever you are welding is ground clean and has a good ground, you get a better looking weld and besides the lesser voltage welders do have a hard time penetrating through rust and dirt. 

another thing you should get is an auto darkening helmet with a big viewing area, it makes it a lot easier for a beginner.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I was just looking through the Northern Tool and Equipment sales add and noticed they have the Hobart Handler 140 with Gas conversion kit for 499.00 not sure if thats good or not just FYI.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ yup, thats where I will be ordering it from! but good looking out!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Just my two cents but....you may want to think bigger...if you are going to be doing larger projects like trailers etc., you will outgrow those little guys in a hurry.
You can always turn the big guys down, but the little ones can't go above their limit.

There is nothing more frustrating then concentrating on a nice bead and have your welder shut down because it overheated.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ for what I will be doing to start...I am thinking this is fine! I probably wont take it to anything over 3/16 anyway for a while! mainly piddlefarting around, and to learn. Id hate to see someone who has never ridden a motorcycle jump on a dragster harley....to learn. you know?


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Spend the extra bucks on a good welder, It will be one of the best tools you ever get. I went for a $1000 dollar Lincoln (Not an expensive welder but not junk at all) and have never regreted spending the money. I have had it for over 10 years and not one complaint. Flux Core welding outside in the wind is what I mostly do. The welding part is easy doesn't take long to get use to it. You also need something that can cut the steel easy and square or your welding projects will not be enjoyable. Look into a decent band saw. Doesn't have to be crazy. DO NOT WASTE TIME WITH A CHEAP WELDER. You will never reach your potential and will just get mad and not want to do it.


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

im a cert welder, depends on what you want it for doing small projects ( welding bow presses and making stands ) 140 is ok has a temp breaker so when u over heat it shuts off till it cools off enough but prob use a self sheild flux core no need for gas but has a slag to protect the weld from porosities ....should practice heat settings and wire output till u acheive a nice bead good fusion. and is nice to weld outside in a breeze no gas to sheild .... but mig welding is better all around for example er70 solid wire .035 with a 7525 gas mix argon co2 or 90/10 argon co2 will get more penetration with 90/10 ..... good to 3/16 " with good prep on material... buy the best duty cycle u can afford with most amperage.... im use to a 700 dynasty miller tig welder will do it all ...... i do a lot of heavy aluminum and stainless but for mild steel i use a miller 350 mig welder cheaper may touch up welds with the tig though 3rd party inspects mag particle or die penetrant i build fire apparatus funny thing is for my projects at home i have a hf mig with fluxcore from exaust work to roll cages in race cars, ladder stands to trailers seemed to work just fine next on my list is a miller generator welder stick mig tig does it all but 6000 bucks have to start making money off it


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

HF Mig welder. I confused about this welder. I used one of these import machines a couple years ago to help a guy out welding a flange on the bottom of a silo. It was 1/8" thick tubing flange on 1/8" wall on silo. I would go 2" and this thing would over temp. took along time to cool down
before hitting it hard again with a bead. Wasn't even my welder and the guy who owned it was pissed enough to throw it out after I welded flange on. HF Mig was junk then. Sounds like they have come along way if you can weld race car roll cages with them. I personally would opt for a brand name welder Miller,Hobart,Lincoln, or Thermal Arc before I would waste the money on HF welder.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

I use the Hobart 180 with mixed gas. It will handle anything I need to do around home.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

id go with a miller or lincoln, and get one that you can switch over to stick weld too, mig is great cuz its real easy but if you want to do heavy projects youll want to be able to use stick or flux core


----------



## Randyz7 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a hobart 140 and love it :thumbs_up If i need to weld anything thicker than 1/4" I have a stick welder But the 140 Handles about 90% of the welding that i do around my house . I cant say enough good words about hobart 140 one of the best purchases i have ever made..


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

huntinfool84 said:


> FYI...hobart is made by miller


Since when,thats news to me.


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

If you have the money skip the 140. Double your budget and buy something you most likely won't grow out of. This is not the tool for the job if you're looking to do hitches and trailers.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

bust'em1 said:


> Since when,thats news to me.


They are both owned by International Tool Works.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Hobart 140 is a great machine. I use mine for solid wire nowadays. steel and aluminum. It welds aluminum best. I have a lincoln that is my dedicated flux core, but before that the H140 handled everything. 
It is well built, I push it hard and it hasn't given me a lick of trouble in about 15 years.
I don't know how big your projects might get but I recently built a 3/8" steel truck bumper with mine. You can weld heavy sections with it, and will have trouble outgrowing it unless you get into higher volume. Largest I've done is about 1/2".
You won't regret getting the 140


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ive had mine for a few years now and no problems at all. 1/4" max on thickness though . anything bigger than that i get out the arc welder but love the hobart 140


----------



## bakejr (Sep 1, 2008)

I am also a welder by profession. I like the Lincoln 180c. It is a 220v machine though. If you are welding mostly thin stuff like sheet metal on cars and stuff you need to use .023 wire. It will still weld some of the thicker stuff in moderation.


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

I love my 140


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. At the moment I am holding off on the welder to get my wisdom teeth removed. I will still be getting the hobart 140 though. got to play around with one a week or so ago! Loved it! going to be more than what I need. If I need to weld thick stuff, I have access to a 220 stick welder. I was just curious about this for hobby/home shop use.

Again thanks!


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

With proper prep,welding technique and wire that 140 will weld a lot thicker stuff then one thinks it should be able to


----------



## fisherbouy (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know about the town you live in, but our school system offers evening classes in anything from spanish to pottery. I took a welding class, and it was really helpful. If your local school system offers such courses it is a great way to get started whith out the hassle of getting into the local community college.


----------



## Everson (Sep 9, 2010)

I weld for a living and have a little hobart handler that sits between my Miller XMT and Miller MPA 350 for the small "fancy" jobs @ my shop. It is a great little welder but to be honest, about 6 months ago I won a little welder called Top Gear from Praxair weld supplies and it is every bit the welder the hobart is. If I am not mistaken it sells for about 325.00 complete with gas set-up so you don't have to run self shielding wire. All of its components are lincon compatible.


----------

